# And you thought your RV was ugly.....



## cougarkid (Aug 19, 2010)

Just a catchy title.

We are in the process of repairing/replacing the wood on our 32' Calss A MH. Doing it ourselves, in a borrowed garage. Should be completed for under $1600.00,

Took the rubber roof off and pealed the fiberglass siding off. Taking the rotten, water damaged, luan off the sides and rebuilding the flat roof.

Going to re-glue the siding over new plywood and put EPDM roofing over new roof beams and plywood (adding a bit of a bow to the roof to make it drain.

Here is a picture of the RV in *OMG* state, after the siding and bad wood was removed.

Â 

Well, technical issues with pic.  Will post later.


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Sounds like quite a project !


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Scooter ,, where u been ,, ?? nash has been diggin all thru his MH hoping u didn't go with him in one of the compartments agian ,, he  said he didn't smell anything funny ,, but it did give him the chance to rearrange his compartments   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Btw ,, u are invited to the M&G if u can make it ,, i am sure nash could stash u once agian in the compartment  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   
But really i would luv it if u could make it ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Hmmm maybe that was the extra weight that blew my rear tire :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Okay, lets try a picture again.

Link:

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/RV Roof and Side Repair/

Mike


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Mike, looks like you will be busy for awhile.  Good luck


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Well, I have put on an extra pound but I can't take the credit for the blowout !!! :approve:  I (we) would love to go to the M&G.  This is the part I hate....but won't be able to this time.      .  I haven't been here a much as I wanted to recently, I was helping my daughter move into a Condo that I bought and needed a whole lot of attention :blackeye:  :blackeye:    .  But it's done now.. I see you all still have one foot on the porch to the crazy house.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## keithb (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Man, that looks like one BIG project. Please take progress photos so we can admire your craftmanship.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Roger, I had one foot in the crazy house but slipped and fell all the way in. :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 21, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Well, welcome to my world  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Well, spent Monday through Sunday, 12-14 hours a day working on it.
DEstruction ended Wednesday night.

Bought $1200.00 worth of supplies on Thursday, after assessing needs.  7/16 OSB, 1/4" luan, 1/2" plywood, 1/4" wafer board, Liquid Nails (2 cases), 3" long screws, 1 5/8" long screws, 2x4's, 2x6's, 1" foam, celulose insulation, butyle, saw blades and gloves.  Got 5 gallons of roll-on roofing by Inland Coatings.

Most of the bad supporting plywood and 2x's are replaced - using all treated wood.

Last night (Sunday) @ 11:00 pm, we finally got the 7/16 OSB on the roof.  Nice, 1" crown in the middle as planned.  Joints glued and screwed tight - ready for roofing.

Tonight (had to go back to work) we start to skin the sides.  1/4" waferboard and then the original siding.

Will try to post some more pics soon - just been too busy and tired at night.

Mike


----------



## rjf7g (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Mike, you are a brave soul!  I hope you're quite the craftsman as well!


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

8-23-10:

Added some more photos to the album.  Progress!

Had to go back to work this week, so evening RV work from now on.

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/RV Roof and Side Repair/

Roof is re-sheated with a 1" center rise and 7/16" OSB.  A/C and Bath openings cut.  Transition on roof front to the sloped flat section - came out really well.  Edges are now trimmed flush.

All the bad wood/foam we removed is now replaced on both sides of the RV.  I added a bit more plywood under the front side windows then the factory had.  Didn't get the sides re-skinned in waferboard yet, the cut-and-fit replacement takes FOREVER.

Tonight is off for League Bowling - Wednesday night we hopefully can get at leat one side re-skinned.

Mike


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

You are a better man than I am.  Oh, to be young and full of energy again.  Looks like you are doing a really professional job.  Good luck and hope everything works out okay  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

I wouldn't say "young".  51 years old.

Just couldn't see spending the money on another RV right now.

Plus I like a challenge!  :approve:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

I know young is more a state of mind than a calendar count, but hitting 60 was like hitting a wall      SPLAT ! ! !


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

man when you take on a project you do the big one. I wished I was there to help and learn. I looks like a great project and also looks like you are doing a better job than when it was built. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

I agree with Hollis ,, that kinda stuff is what i really want to get into ,, i have done the insides ,, gutted to the frame and such ,, but never done what u are doing ,, GOOD WORK ,, and keep us posted ,, btw i am saving u'r pics for future references ,, heck of a job ,, if i could do that to mine i would ,, but i can't ,, my outside walls are one piece front to rear molded fibergalss ,, it is a patent that rexhall uses ,, kinda like a boat hull ,, that is why i have to have mine re-gel coated to get the shine back on it ,, but again i love what u are doing  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 25, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Actually, I was inspired by another RVer's site.

http://www.outerland.com/RV/index.cfm

Our Projects - old RV - EDPM roof replacement

He replaced his rupper roof with EPDM.  I used his info and what I could get out of Georgie Boy to figure my construction, materials and estimated cost.

As I tore it apart and saw what was really there, I adjusted my materials and construction.  I figured high on the initial cost and even with the adjustments it looks to be coming in under budget.  Add materials here, take materials out there.

I think adding the 1" rise in the center of the roof and using 7/16" treated OSB was my best idea.  I won't have a water ponding problem again, ever!  It will be interesting to see how the paint-on roof comes out.


----------



## Ryan41 (Aug 26, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

least your checking sites and advice on sucessful attemps and know if you get stuck on something there is advice.
carry on the great pics as we need to see each step of the progression


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 26, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

The lower half of the rear wall was rebuilt last night (Wednesday).  I am back at work, so evenings are all I have now.

It was in really sad shape with a 1" bow outward at the center.  The guys at Georgie Boy did some really strange stuff when they built it.  Like sistering together 2x4's with staples rather than using 1 wide board and hooking the side-to-side boards to a 1" wide board at the ends.

I ended up measuring and cutting the end of the bed support frame back about 3/4" to get a straight line across the back.  I used 2x6's and 2x4's to re-frame the wall, side to side, and slid a new piece of 1/4" Luan up on the inside.  Held the fiberglass siding up in place (window cutout for alignment) to verify locations of tail lights and lower edge.  Some 1" foam and 1/2" plywood glues in place and we have a wall.

Tonight (Thurday) we start the re-skinning.  1/4" Wafer Board (waterproofed) glued to the outside of the walls and then the siding glued over that - hopefully.

Pictures added - see link above.

Mike


----------



## keithb (Aug 27, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Man ole man that looks like an involved project. Good for you. Who has the broken/sprained leg/ankle? Looks like you are doing a stellar job.  The progress photos are much appreciated.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 30, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Keithb,

That is out youngest son Ryan (21) who tore his inside ankle tendon a several months ago.  He had surgery 5 weeks ago and is in physical therapy now, learning how to walks again.  He is being a real trouper, spending the entire past 2 week with me working on this project.  I took a week of work and he was there EVERY day limping and crawling around, getting things done.  Still there every time I go up to work on it.

We have made great strides on the RV.  It should come home Monday, 8-30-10, I hope.

The sides are up and ALL the siding is back on.  Used FRP glue to attach the wood and panels.  It is made for wood and Fiberglass and you trowel it on.  A little messy and takes some time, but you can re-position the panels if you are off on the initial setting.  We have a few waves in the sides - due to some warpage in the original wall and the waferboard, but the wood/siding is firmly attached to the substructure.

After shaping and edging, I FINALLY got up on the roof and got it coated.  This Inland Coating roof coating is pretty slick stuff.  Goes on like paint, but you put it down REALLY thick.  As it sets up, it gets thicker and turns to EPDM roofing.  I haven't been back to check it, since I finished coated it last night at 10:30 pm.  We shut the lights off to keep the bugs off.  The picture of the coated roof is in a semi-dark garage using the flash on the camera - pretty good reflection.  BTW, I am cool with the seams showing on the roof, as long as it is watertight.

Rear end windows are back in and the tail lights and license are in place.  I bought a case of butyle stripping for the windows, doors and exterior molding/striping.  A few more windows, the door, basement doors and the mirros and it will be road ready.

A/C unit are going to be a pain to get back up top, unless I wait until Tuesday, go up in the morning and get the niebor to set them back up on top with his fork lift.  Might be worth one more day.

More pictures added - see link above.

Mike


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 31, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

I sure wish I had your talent AND patience ! What a great job you are doing. AND doing it with your son will also give it special meaning for many years to come. Well Done !!!!!


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 1, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Well, here it is Wednesday morning and I stil don't have the RV back home.

Moday night was a long one.  We got startred about 8:00 pm and I quit on it about 4:15 am.  All the windows are in, the doors are back on, bedroon is cleaned and back together (bed base work due to misplacement from the factory), furnace covers on, frig cover on and the drip/gutter molding at the roof line is back on.  Now it is ready for a second coat on the roof.

Went up Tuesday afternoon (day 16 if anyone is keeping count) and put a second coat on the roof.  WOW!  It looks really good now.  Once it is dry we can put the roof units back on.

This morning (Wednesday) Ryan is going up to get the a/c units up on the roof.  The guys next door are going to come over with their fork lift and set them up for us.  He will set them on plywood and we will go up tonight and put them in place.

With luck, the roof vents and basement doors will go on and we will drive it back home!

More pictures going up soon- see link above.

Mike


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 2, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

So, we finally got the RV back home at around 2:00 am Thursday morning.

Spent Wednesday evening putting on the a/c units, roof opening covers, radio antenna, front roof edging at the fiberglass, porch light, drivers side front wheel well cover, rear corner molding, basement doors, generator door, gas tank filler cover and both mirrors on.  Plus a bunch of misc. things that came up and turned up.

The a/c units were sitting on the roof, on plywood, thanks to the niebors fork lift and Ryan.

Carla cleaned and vacuumed the inside to get all the dirt and sawdust out.

The roof ladder and luggage rack are still not on.  The lower rear valance, that needs rebuilt, is not on either.  We are buttoned up and water tight.  We will finish the cosmetic stuff this weekend at home.  Packed all the excess stuff into the corner of the garage.  We will pick it up with the pickup later.

The guys backed one of the concrete pumper trucks in and blocked our straight out exit door.  It took a 12-point turn (up and back, up and back, up and .....) to get to a point where we could get out the side door.    Carla spotted in the back and Ryan spotted in the front.  Good thing the garage was wide and we were about centered in it.

Did the 18-mile drive back home and pulled it into it's spot.  Closed all the windows and locked it up for the night.  One last night at the friends house, then home again.

I uploaded more pictures and added captions.

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/RV Roof and Side Repair/

I will add final pictures afte we get all the "goodies" on and get it cleaned up.

Mike


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

9-5-10:

RV Repairs - day 21;

Up a little bit late (11:30) and got to work on the RV.  Pulled it up in the drive, plugged it back in and unloaded the basement.  Got all the tools and cords out and into the garage.  Reached up and went to move the front a/c wire and got popped.  Wires touched and soldered together.  Main breaker tripped - reset it.

Drug the molding strips for the sides out and laid them out in place along the RV.  They need to be cleaned and then put on.

Started on the front a/c.  Unplugged the shore power.  The wire is too short, since electric connection is on the opposite side.  Got a piece of new wire and crimp connected it to the old wire.  Ran the new wire around the back edge and connected it to the ceiling unit.  The boot for the supply is too short.  Put the ceiling unit in place, plugged in the roof unit and screwed it up.  Put the filter plate.  Went out and plugged the shore power in.  Back in and turned it on.  Cool air coming out.  Done with it for now.

Back a/c unit.  Can't find the female plug, so I got another one from the garage.  Went out and unplugged the shore power.  Put it on the wire and plugged the unit in.  Put the ceiling cover on and put the knobs on.  Shore power pluggged back in.  Inside and turned it on - cool air again.  That one is done.

Ryan came out and started cleaning the side molding pieces.  Carla Did some measuring, took some of the cutains and headed for town.

Time to get the bathroom vent hooked up.  I cut the wired to get it out so splicing is required.  Had to cut the wires again and resplice in a "Y" to feed the fan with.  Got a couple of the screw together connectors and hooked the fan back up.  It is running and in the right direction.  Took the crank handle off, put the screen up in place, put the handle back on and put the ceiling trim back in place.  Vent done.

Ryan and I went to work putting the side moulding on.  We started on the passenger side strip in front of the door.  Ran a strip of bytle over the edge of the hinge and put the molding in place.  Screwed it on, being carefull to align it with the "dirty" line from before.  We did the drivers side front long strip next.  Butyle and screws again. Ryan did the short strip behind the passenger side door while I pulled all the tool boxes out of the inside and vacuumed the floor.

Pulled the old rear valance out of the back of the truck and pealed the siding and metal backing off of it.  Laid some boards out to try to figure a way to frame it.  Looks like a 2x frame with plywood/luan will be best.  Put the valavce back into the truck and slid the 2x's under the Cougar for the night.

Unplugged the shore power and backed the RV back into place, getting the leveling board under the passenger tire so it sits level again.  Plugged the shore power in and hooked the water up.

Went to plug the phone charger in and the outlete above the table isn't working.  The 110v power for the frig is off, too.  Turned the propane on and turned the water heater on - no start up.  The power for these must run through outside outlet that is not in yet.  Will need to get the box and install it.

Closed everything down and put the stuff in the garage.  Got the TV put back in and hooked up with the antenna.  Carla came back with pizza and beer.  We ate in the RV.

Shut down for the night.

9-6-10:

RV Repairs - day 22;

Up early and off to Home Depot for an old-work outlet box and caulk for the front roof molding.  Got the box and caulk and stopped by McDonalds for breakfast.  Got a cappachinno at Lake of the Woods and headed home.  We ate and to work on the RV we go.

Pulled the RV up in the drive so the rear is almost clear of the building - had to roll back a hair to get the shore power plugged in.  Carla started moving clothes in and I went to work on the outside outlet.

Started by getting the box to fit in the hole.  Had to trim some on the sides and bottom to get it in.  Unplugged the shore power.  Pulled the wires out and popped out the correct plugs for the wires to come through.  Had to crimp-splice an extension onto one of the ground wires to get it long enough to use.  Pried some foam out for where the flip-out tabs go, pulled the wires out and slid the box in.  Tightened the tab screws and it is in.  
Plugged the wires in the back, screwed the ground wires in, shoved the outlet into the box, put the cover over it and screwed it in place.

Got the original dor stop and hook out of a bag.  Got 2 new screws, 2 washers and some butyle.  Put the butyle on the washers, washers on the siding, hook on the washers and the screws through it all.  Trimmed the excess butyle from around the washers.  Now the door hooks open again.

Pulled the old valance out of the truck and laid it on the driveway beside the RV.  Did some measuring and drug the 2x's, a partial piece of 1/2" plywwod and a partial piece of luan out of the garage.

Carla is moving more stuff back in and put the doors back on the cabinets.

Sat 2 saw horses up and laid the 1/2" plywood on them.  Laid the siding on top, lined the top and one end up and traced the outline onto the plywood.  Used the skill saw to cut it to length and width and the jig saw to cut the bumper cut-outs.

Decided to rip the 2x's in half and use the 1 1/2" x 1 3/4 strips to frame the valance.  Put one along the top, one down each end, pieces (3) along the bottom and then pieces up beside the bumper slots.  Glued all the pieces to the 1/2" plywood and screwed the plywood to the boards.  Added some 3" long galvanized screws to tie the boards together at the ends.  Ripped 2 pieces of 2x to fit above the bumper slots and glued screwed them in place.  Added 2 vertical 2x4 pieces at the spots for the roof ladder connection.

Flipped it over and sat the siding on top.  Scraped some junk off of it, wiped it down with water, brushed the wood off and sat it up for glue.  Got the FRP out and trowled it onto the back of the siding.  Flipped the siding into place, lined it up and rolled it down hard.  Wiped up the excess glue and sat 3 cinder block on top the hold it down.  Cleaned the trowel up in the sink.

Used the 1" foam and some 1/2" foam to infill the open spots.  Glued them in place and laid it on the ground, foam down, with the cinder blocks on top.  Cleaned up some of the scrap wood pieces off of the ground.

Storge lady showed up.  Wrote her a check for the rent and cut the lock off of #9 for her.  We went in and looked around.  She took a shop vac and a skill saw.  I looked around and ended up with a storage tote full of wine and an RV size ironing board.  We closed it up.  She will be back later and some people are moving the junk out tomorrow and moving there stuff in.

Back to the valance.  Sat it back on the horses, foam up, and laid the luan piece on it.  It is too short by about 4".  If I cut it at one of the ladder boards, I can splice it and make it work.  Cut the pieces and glued and screwed it in place.  Sat down and pulled all the staples out of the metal backer piece.  Cleaned it up, glued the boards anf foam with Liquid Nails and sat it in place.  Rolled it down and stapled the edges like the did before.  Measured and added a piece of 2x4 at each end to use to screw it to the frame from underneath.  Screwed the bumper slot covers in place.

Took a coule of screws out of the rear strip and pulled them off to the side.  Got Ryan a we sat it in place.  Wouldn't fit, so I took the bumper slot covers of and it dropped into place.  We held it up and I screwed the siding to the upper place.  This is not the way it was before.  Looks like they hung it off of the side pieces that go behind the rear basement doors.  Took the screws out, pulled it out and sat it leaning aginst the bumper.

Took the "good" drivers rear side piece and cleaned it up.  Glued a piece of wafer board to the inside of the siding and clamped it into place.  Used it as a guide to build a new one for the passenger side.  This one was destroyed before we got the rV.  Biult a new one using 1/2" plywood, cut to shape and then laminiated to thickness.  Glued and screwed.  Glued the siding (piece) on the outside and we are ready to fit.

Held the passenger side one up in place and if needs another 1/2" thick laminate to fit. Added a piece and test fit again.  Trimmed the edge and it will fit.  Added an edge trim, using the drywall "L" we got for the roof edge.  Looks close to the original trim.

Drill new holes in the steel frame for screws to go through.  Drilled hole down for the new blocks on the back side, too.  Put the passenger side piece in place, left a gap for the door and put the 2 screws in.  Sits pretty nice and looks good too.  Will need to cover the wood with bondo and paint it.

Put the drivers side piece in and it needs a 1/2" spacer, too.  Cut a piece and glued and screwed it on to the side.  Put it back in and the screw wont't go in.  Got alonger one and it won't go either.  Drilled a new hole and it goes in.  Got the edge lined up and out the bottom screw in.  Looks okay.

Sat the valance up in place - had to push it into the passenger side and then pull the drivers side out to get it to drop in.  Got it into place, pried it up with the wonder bars, pushed the bottom forward to align with the side pieces and screwed the side pieces to it to hold it in place.  Put the rear strips back in place and screwed them all the way down.  Ran the butylr across the back top edge and put the molding on.  Screwed it down.  Put the bumper slot covers back on and screwed tehm down.  Rear end done.

Need to get underneath and screw the blocks in.

Measured out and popped a chaulk line down to align the RV with the warehouse.  Had Ryan and Carla help me get it back up and in place on the block.  Plugged it in and hooked up the water and sewer.  Turned water heater on and it flamed to life.

Picked up all the tools and wood, put the horses away, swept up the saw dust and staples and threw the old valance away.  Shut down and went in for the night.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 7, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Went to Indianapolis, IN Thursday Night for a funeral on Friday and a wedding reception on Saturday.   Drove back Saturday night.

This is copied from my personal daily log.  Trying to keep track of what we do throughout the year.


9-5-10:
RV Repairs - day 21;

Up a little bit late (11:30) and got to work on the RV.  Pulled it up in the drive, plugged it back in and unloaded the basement.  Got all the tools and cords out and into the garage.  Reached up and went to move the front a/c wire and got popped.  Wires touched and soldered together.  Main breaker tripped - reset it.

Drug the molding strips for the sides out and laid them out in place along the RV.  They need to be cleaned and then put on.

Started on the front a/c.  Unplugged the shore power.  The wire is too short, since electric connection is on the opposite side.  Got a piece of new wire and crimp connected it to the old wire.  Ran the new wire around the back edge and connected it to the ceiling unit.  The boot for the supply is too short.  Put the ceiling unit in place, plugged in the roof unit and screwed it up.  Put the filter plate.  Went out and plugged the shore power in.  Back in and turned it on.  Cool air coming out.  Done with it for now.

Back a/c unit.  Can't find the female plug, so I got another one from the garage.  Went out and unplugged the shore power.  Put it on the wire and plugged the unit in.  Put the ceiling cover on and put the knobs on.  Shore power pluggged back in.  Inside and turned it on - cool air again.  That one is done.

Ryan came out and started cleaning the side molding pieces.  Carla Did some measuring, took some of the cutains and headed for town.

Time to get the bathroom vent hooked up.  I cut the wired to get it out so splicing is required.  Had to cut the wires again and resplice in a "Y" to feed the fan with.  Got a couple of the screw together connectors and hooked the fan back up.  It is running and in the right direction.  Took the crank handle off, put the screen up in place, put the handle back on and put the ceiling trim back in place.  Vent done.

Ryan and I went to work putting the side moulding on.  We started on the passenger side strip in front of the door.  Ran a strip of bytle over the edge of the hinge and put the molding in place.  Screwed it on, being carefull to align it with the "dirty" line from before.  We did the drivers side front long strip next.  Butyle and screws again. Ryan did the short strip behind the passenger side door while I pulled all the tool boxes out of the inside and vacuumed the floor.

Pulled the old rear valance out of the back of the truck and pealed the siding and metal backing off of it.  Laid some boards out to try to figure a way to frame it.  Looks like a 2x frame with plywood/luan will be best.  Put the valavce back into the truck and slid the 2x's under the Cougar for the night.

Unplugged the shore power and backed the RV back into place, getting the leveling board under the passenger tire so it sits level again.  Plugged the shore power in and hooked the water up.

Went to plug the phone charger in and the outlete above the table isn't working.  The 110v power for the frig is off, too.  Turned the propane on and turned the water heater on - no start up.  The power for these must run through outside outlet that is not in yet.  Will need to get the box and install it.

Closed everything down and put the stuff in the garage.  Got the TV put back in and hooked up with the antenna.  Carla came back with pizza and beer.  We ate in the RV.

Shut down for the night.

9-6-10:
RV Repairs - day 22;

Up early and off to Home Depot for an old-work outlet box and caulk for the front roof molding.  Got the box and caulk and stopped by McDonalds for breakfast.  Got a cappachinno at Lake of the Woods and headed home.  We ate and to work on the RV we go.

Pulled the RV up in the drive so the rear is almost clear of the building - had to roll back a hair to get the shore power plugged in.  Carla started moving clothes in and I went to work on the outside outlet.

Started by getting the box to fit in the hole.  Had to trim some on the sides and bottom to get it in.  Unplugged the shore power.  Pulled the wires out and popped out the correct plugs for the wires to come through.  Had to crimp-splice an extension onto one of the ground wires to get it long enough to use.  Pried some foam out for where the flip-out tabs go, pulled the wires out and slid the box in.  Tightened the tab screws and it is in.  
Plugged the wires in the back, screwed the ground wires in, shoved the outlet into the box, put the cover over it and screwed it in place.

Got the original dor stop and hook out of a bag.  Got 2 new screws, 2 washers and some butyle.  Put the butyle on the washers, washers on the siding, hook on the washers and the screws through it all.  Trimmed the excess butyle from around the washers.  Now the door hooks open again.

Pulled the old valance out of the truck and laid it on the driveway beside the RV.  Did some measuring and drug the 2x's, a partial piece of 1/2" plywwod and a partial piece of luan out of the garage.

Carla is moving more stuff back in and put the doors back on the cabinets.

Sat 2 saw horses up and laid the 1/2" plywood on them.  Laid the siding on top, lined the top and one end up and traced the outline onto the plywood.  Used the skill saw to cut it to length and width and the jig saw to cut the bumper cut-outs.

Decided to rip the 2x's in half and use the 1 1/2" x 1 3/4 strips to frame the valance.  Put one along the top, one down each end, pieces (3) along the bottom and then pieces up beside the bumper slots.  Glued all the pieces to the 1/2" plywood and screwed the plywood to the boards.  Added some 3" long galvanized screws to tie the boards together at the ends.  Ripped 2 pieces of 2x to fit above the bumper slots and glued screwed them in place.  Added 2 vertical 2x4 pieces at the spots for the roof ladder connection.

Flipped it over and sat the siding on top.  Scraped some junk off of it, wiped it down with water, brushed the wood off and sat it up for glue.  Got the FRP out and trowled it onto the back of the siding.  Flipped the siding into place, lined it up and rolled it down hard.  Wiped up the excess glue and sat 3 cinder block on top the hold it down.  Cleaned the trowel up in the sink.

Used the 1" foam and some 1/2" foam to infill the open spots.  Glued them in place and laid it on the ground, foam down, with the cinder blocks on top.  Cleaned up some of the scrap wood pieces off of the ground.

Storge lady showed up.  Wrote her a check for the rent and cut the lock off of #9 for her.  We went in and looked around.  She took a shop vac and a skill saw.  I looked around and ended up with a storage tote full of wine and an RV size ironing board.  We closed it up.  She will be back later and some people are moving the junk out tomorrow and moving there stuff in.

Back to the valance.  Sat it back on the horses, foam up, and laid the luan piece on it.  It is too short by about 4".  If I cut it at one of the ladder boards, I can splice it and make it work.  Cut the pieces and glued and screwed it in place.  Sat down and pulled all the staples out of the metal backer piece.  Cleaned it up, glued the boards and foam with FRB and sat it in place.  Rolled it down and stapled the edges like the did before.  Measured and added a piece of 2x4 at each end to use to screw it to the frame from underneath.  Screwed the bumper slot covers in place.

Took a coule of screws out of the rear strip and pulled them off to the side.  Got Ryan a we sat it in place.  Wouldn't fit, so I took the bumper slot covers of and it dropped into place.  We held it up and I screwed the siding to the upper place.  This is not the way it was before.  Looks like they hung it off of the side pieces that go behind the rear basement doors.  Took the screws out, pulled it out and sat it leaning aginst the bumper.

Took the "good" drivers rear side piece and cleaned it up.  Glued a piece of wafer board to the inside of the siding and clamped it into place.  Used it as a guide to build a new one for the passenger side.  This one was destroyed before we got the rV.  Biult a new one using 1/2" plywood, cut to shape and then laminiated to thickness.  Glued and screwed.  Glued the siding (piece) on the outside and we are ready to fit.

Held the passenger side one up in place and if needs another 1/2" thick laminate to fit. Added a piece and test fit again.  Trimmed the edge and it will fit.  Added an edge trim, using the drywall "L" we got for the roof edge.  Looks close to the original trim.

Drill new holes in the steel frame for screws to go through.  Drilled hole down for the new blocks on the back side, too.  Put the passenger side piece in place, left a gap for the door and put the 2 screws in.  Sits pretty nice and looks good too.  Will need to cover the wood with bondo and paint it.

Put the drivers side piece in and it needs a 1/2" spacer, too.  Cut a piece and glued and screwed it on to the side.  Put it back in and the screw wont't go in.  Got alonger one and it won't go either.  Drilled a new hole and it goes in.  Got the edge lined up and out the bottom screw in.  Looks okay.

Sat the valance up in place - had to push it into the passenger side and then pull the drivers side out to get it to drop in.  Got it into place, pried it up with the wonder bars, pushed the bottom forward to align with the side pieces and screwed the side pieces to it to hold it in place.  Put the rear strips back in place and screwed them all the way down.  Ran the butylr across the back top edge and put the molding on.  Screwed it down.  Put the bumper slot covers back on and screwed them down.  Rear end done.

Need to get underneath and screw the blocks in.

Measured out and popped a chaulk line down to align the RV with the warehouse.  Had Ryan and Carla help me get it back up and in place on the block.  Plugged it in and hooked up the water and sewer.  Turned water heater on and it flamed to life.

Picked up all the tools and wood, put the horses away, swept up the saw dust and staples and threw the old valance away.  Shut down and went in for the night.

More Pictures added..........

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/RV Roof and Side Repair/


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 8, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Sorry for the double post - my bad! 

Mike


----------



## big bilko (Sep 8, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

The only thing you forgot to tell us is WHAT SORT OF PIZZA IT WAS.Well done ,very helpful.  Regards  BIG BILKO.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 8, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Supreme and Taco!  :laugh:


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 15, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

So we are almost done.

Outside:
Still need to caulk the top of the moldings and put the covers (vinyl) on them.
The awning needs to be hung back on and screwed in place (it has been off for almost a year).
The rear roof ladder is on, but the luggage rack is not.

Inside:
The runners for the drawers in the bedroom need to be fixed (attached to the rear wall).
Spots of water damage in the ceiling need to be addressed.
Couch need to be recovered and installed.
New curtains (color change from Muave) are in the process of being sewn.
We left the front pull-down bed out for now - looks better without it there.

We are moved back in and living in it full time again.  It is quieter when it rains - the patter of raindrops on the roof is almost inaudable now.  The draining water from the a/c units now runs to the roof edges, into the "gutters" and out the ends.

We have had hard rain and wind with no leaks.  Roof is water tight and the new butyle around all the windows, doors and access doors it water tight.

As visable in the side pictures, we have some ripples in the walls.  After some thought, I realized that we didn't leave a gap between the edges of the wafer board we put up.  They swelled a bit and that is what caused the ripples.  They are glued tight and the siding is glued tight to them.  We will live with it - no way it is coming back off.

This is not a job for the faint of heart or those with a lack of will power.  There was a LOT of time put into this project.  Many times I had to MAKE myself get up and go back to work on it.

Would I do it again?  Yes on the roof - No on the walls.

In the end we have a solid, water tight RV that we can live in, travel in and enjoy without having to worry about leaks.

The List of Materials We Bought:
(Not sure if the columns will come in correctly)

Item					Number		Cost Each	Total

Outlet Box				1		$0.98		$0.98
Outside Caulk				2		$6.97		$13.94
Mineral Spirits				1		$5.97		$5.97
MaxxAir II vent cover			1		$44.40		$44.40
Valve Extenders				1		$22.22		$22.22
1/4" Wafer Board			20		$7.27		$145.40
1/4" Magnetic nut driver		1		$5.68		$5.68
Kobalt Laminate Roller			1		$11.48		$11.48
3/8" T50 Staples			1		$2.97		$2.97
Wall Paper Seam Roller			1		$1.98		$1.98
Small U-Notch Trowel			1		$3.58		$3.58
GreenChoice FRP Fast Glue - 3.5 gal	2		$54.06		$108.12
5.2 MM Luan				6		$9.49		$56.94
7/16 Treated OSB			8		$6.97		$55.76
3" Deck Screws (5 lb)			1		$28.24		$28.24
1 1/4" Deck Screw (1 lb)		12		$8.69		$104.28
5 Pack Utility Knife Blades		1		$1.97		$1.97
Drywall Edge Bead			7		$2.15		$15.05
Plywood Blade				1		$13.58		$27.16
Cellulose Insulation			1		$5.39		$5.39
15/32" CDX Plywood			3		$24.97		$74.91
2x6 x 8' Treated			8		$4.97		$39.76
2x4 x 8' Treated			15		$2.97		$44.55
Paint Roller Cover			2		$3.47		$6.94
V-Notch Trowel				1		$7.44		$7.44
Liquid Nail FRP Glue - 3.5 gal		2		$47.57		$95.14
Liquid Nails HD (case of 24)		2		$50.97		$101.94
Inland Coatings Roof Paint (5 gal)	1		$205.00		$205.00
Butyle Stripping 1" x 1/8"		11		$8.50		$93.50
Eterna Bond Tape (50' Roll)		2		$34.00		$68.00
Molding Cover (doors and roof)		1		$22.98		$22.98
Wood Putty				1		$9.65		$9.65
Molding Cover (roll - sides)		1		$14.95		$14.95

TOTAL									$1,454.76


The List of Tools We Used:

Tool						Number

Hammers						4
Wonder Bars					2
Screw Drivers (Flat and Phillips)		4
Extension Chords (50')				4
3-Plug Extension Chord (10')			1
Skill Saw					1
Skill Saw Blades (1 rip, 3 plywood)		4
Saws-All (2 Blades)				1
Utility Knives (5 blades)			3
Putty Knives					2
Electric Drill (90 degree Close Quarters)	1
Cordless Drill (with battery and adapter)	1
Jig Saw (1 wood Blade)				1
1" Spade Bit					1
3/16" drill bit for steel			1
R2 bit						2
Star Bit (came with the screws)			4
Vice-Grips					3
Wood Clamps (Long Style)			3
3' Pry Bar					1
Hack Saw (1 Blade)				1
Chaulk Line					1
Laminate Roller (3" Wide)			1
1/4" Nut Driver Tip				2
Saw Horses					2
10' Extension Ladder				1
12' Step Ladder					1
Folding Ladder (scaffolding)			2
14" Fans					2
Drop Light					1
Halogen Work Light				1
D/A Sander (or belt sander)			1
Pliers						2
Needle Nose Pliers				2
Razor Blade Scraper				1
Square						1
Tape Measure					3
Paint Roller w/ 12" handle			1
Paint Roller Cover				2
Paint Brush (2 1/2")				2
Trowel (1 v-notch and 1 u-notch)		2
Knee Pads (sets)				2
Ice Chipper (8" flat blade on 6' handle)	1
Sockets (SAE set)				1
Masking Tape (2" Wide roll)			2
Staple Gun					1
Caluking Gun					1
Tin Snips					1
Dikes (Wire Side Cutter)			1
Wire Brush					2
C-Clamps					3
Staight Edge					1

FRIENDS THAT HELPED!!!!				6

Last but not least.........

BEER (20-packs - Bud Light)			12 (in the first 2 weeks)			


Hopefully this will help others contemplating this type of project.

Mike


----------



## keithb (Sep 15, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

BRAVO on a job well done!!!!! Awesome man!!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## jack g (Sep 22, 2010)

RE: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Cougarkid

you have made me exhausted.  I need a nap now.

great job.


----------



## cougarkid (Sep 27, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Just to finish up......

Moldings are all on now.
Top rubber molding is in place and caulked.
Drawers are re-installed with new runners.
Awning is back on.
Inside spots are patched.

Just the couch left to get re-covered.

Mike


----------



## Stinger (Oct 3, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....





What a project. Wish I had your work space. Good luck with it and please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Flynn (Oct 4, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

nice little project you got on
keep us updated with pics, always great to see progression via pics


----------



## cougarkid (Oct 5, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

The only draw-back to this whole project is the end result -

It looks the same as it did before.  Unless you look at the roof line from the back, you can't tell anything was down.  But then again, a good repair is un-noticeable.

It is in much better shape now and water tight.

Got the new molding on the roof edges and back.
The awning is back on and we are ready for traveling, when needed/wanted.

Only 2 new pictures added - the awning back on.

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/RV Roof an... 

This was quite an adventure!

Mike


----------



## Flynn (Oct 6, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

dont mean to be a moaning molly (Ned Flanders, lol) but the photobucket link doesnt work cougarkid


----------



## cougarkid (Oct 7, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv101/70Cougarkid/RV Roof and Side Repair/

This one should work!


----------



## frederick (Oct 31, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Hi, Mike and Carla
I'm impressed.  Iv'e been in the old car hobby for many years.  Their's people
that can talk it but can't do it.  You do both quite well.  Best wishes.
Fred from Pasco, Wa.


----------



## cougarkid (Nov 3, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

fredrick,

Now I just have to get around to getting the Cougar PAINTED!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 9, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....


----------



## try2findus (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Must say "IMPRESSIVE"! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

well i know this an old thread ,, but i am in the middle of kinda the same project ,, no outside skin and such ,, but a total remodel of an 89 Tioga mini ,, started on the chassis first ,, whole front end rebuilt ,, had to put in a new fuel tank ,, thanks to some rv place and tech ,, that drilled into it for some reason while working on the inside ,, but so far besides that ,, have put in a laminent floor thru out ,, and new custom cabinets ,, new furniture ,,new 2 door house hold refer ,, inverter for the refer ,, 3 new batts for the same ,, new 50 amp converter ,, in process of taking out the shower ,, for a washer dryer,, his daughter is gonna make all new curtains ,, and  the list goes on ,, but i will post back on the updates ,, and with pics also ,, but also have to ,, take out the front overhead window ,, found a bad leak when he had this past big rain storm ,, and paneling is ruined ,, but now he wants to go with cedar on the whole ceiling ,, since i can't match the old stuff ,, but as i said ,, more to follow as i go ,, and i know to some it may seem like this is way to much to do to an older unit like this ,, but this guy fell in love with it when he bought it ,, and he wants to make it all his front to rear ,, but as i said ,, will post as i go


----------



## Triple E (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Rod, if you need any help, call.  I will run right over. :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Rod are you buying a new W/D for it? I have one in mine that as for as I know  has never been used that I would like to get rid of. I would use that space to make more drawer space for pot and pans for Maria. real cheap, well maybe not that cheap but reasonable


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

I know u do hollis ,, but if i remember right ur's is the all in none ,, right?? ,, i might just do that and contact u ,, but ,, till i get to that part not sure ,, he did say he wanted the stackable kind ,, but i might change his mind ,, and if i do get ur's ,, i need a commision of 25%    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

yea right
you get your from him for the install, NUTHING OF THE UNIT :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

damn ,, so much for that idea ,, Hollis ,, i got a ton of stuff that i reallly need outta my garage ,, from the storage unit ,, that was spose to be taken away last week ,, u wanna trade ??? MY garage is " MINE ONLY"


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: And you thought your RV was ugly.....

Rod call 1 800 I GOT JUNK, THEY WILL COME AND GET IT


----------



## WeekendRver (Dec 13, 2018)

How it looks doesn't matter as long as you enjoy the ride! Great job & pictures. keep them coming.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2018)

Wish Mike would come back with update from 2010


----------



## 2floating (Sep 2, 2019)

Once I thought about it, I've painted my RV and look at my beauty now 
Hope someone like it!


----------

